# Moving to Vancouver from UK



## mattrsmith (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi all,
I am just weighing up a move to Vancouver with my current employer (a multinational bank) and wondered if people could help me with the basics... for example
1. price of apartments to rent
2. cost of living
3. social scene (I am 30 years old and single)
4. things to do/places to go (I am big on sport and outdoors)
5. life in vancouver in general
I would be moving in the summer time if i went for it.
Any pointers at all greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Happiness88 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am really hoping someone answers you, I would also like to know more about life in Vancouver


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

It's generally known that Vancouver is Canada's most expensive city to live in... and actually is North America's most expensive city. But that being said, it is a beautiful city with the ocean on one side of it, and the mountains on the other... so you have the best of both worlds. You can probably do google searches for cost of living in Vancouver, or use this web site to compare your current city with Vancouver to get a cost comparison between the two cities

Cost Of Living Comparison


----------



## martino61 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks, that is helpful, and eye opening since my wife and I are moving there shortly.


----------



## mattrsmith (Mar 26, 2013)

I am currently living in London, which is also a very expensive city. Can I assume that I am looking at similar in terms of cost of living as what I have here in London?


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i am in a similar position, moving alone to a big new city with my current employer. A lot of people have been telling me that Toronto is expensinve and that i am going to fail miserably but running this comparison against Perth it looks like i will have no problems at all  Thanks for that link RGS, very helpful!


----------



## Inverness (Apr 2, 2013)

*mildish weather and sports*



martino61 said:


> Thanks, that is helpful, and eye opening since my wife and I are moving there shortly.


Certainly you will do well on the sporting end! There is hiking, biking, skiing, sailing...and the mildest climate around. Since you're from the UK, I don't think the rain will scare you off.

Food in Canada is quite expensive compared to the US (where I'm from). So, that, on top of high Vancouver rents, means it's pricey. Don't expect to own, unless you end up making quite good money. I'm not in Van. now, so can't give you more specific rental prices.


----------



## Wonky Donky (Apr 1, 2013)

I live in OZ and have visited Vancouver a few times in recent years. It's a very vibrant and beautiful city with great people. Very warm in Summer, and as to be expected in Winter, so you will need an 'extensive' wardrobe! (A good excuse for retail therapy - but buy when you get there, especially winter stuff as its designed for that particular climate range). Like all cities there's the poor and downtrodden side with those less fortunate (they seem to congregate in one area) - but take that in your stride. For cost of living comparisons google Eardex (Earth Index). This will give you everyday expectations on cost of living. 
Good luck, you will not regret it if you go.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

London is more expensive than Vancouver. I think you will be surprised. I went back to Britain this summer & found it very expensive compared to Canada & Vancouver. Vancouver is your best bet if you like the outdoors & sports. It is a large city that you can get of into the wilderness very quickly. Check out my website below. I apologize for my lack of updating, especially since I now live in mexico during the winter, but it will give you a good idea.


----------

